# LFTS 11-02 2019



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Live from the show me state.
Throwing all my chips on the table today and tmrw. Walked in in the dark with my stand and sticks to a chunk of timber surrounded by crp and crops on top of the hills. Absolute bruiser at first light in the crp, gave him the snort wheeze but he kept on the same direction. 5 mins later had a spike come by at 10 yards. 

2 years ago I killed a nice 9 on this farm 9 am today. 

Hope for a repeat.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Steve said:


> Decided to put my glasses in their case and not put them on until I got settled in so they wouldn't fog. The whole case must have fallen out of my pocket. ****!



https://images.app.goo.gl/FK62TqhQZ2Vre2kL9


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and Mrs Flight are settled in a double bull on a little oak flat, I’m sure the acorns are all done by now but it’s NASTY out there. Had a small buck pass by early, Mrs Flight likes shooting doe’s so that’s what we are after, loud in the woods with the rain and melting snow. I’m guessing 10:00 she will be ready to head to the house.
Flight


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Checking in this morning. One doe so far.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

6 does early and a nice 8 across the field. Wouldn’t come over. If he does, it will be his last crossing


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

BIG mature button at 11 yards. He’s very wary. Been targeting this fellow since birth and now he’s come out of hiding. My heart’s racing!!







But can’t decide whether to tag him or let him grow another week?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck guy's/gals ! Forgot the old lady has to work this a.m. . Won't be back at it till tomorrow


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> BIG mature button at 11 yards. He’s very wary. Been targeting this fellow since birth and now he’s come out of hiding. My heart’s racing!!
> View attachment 450491
> But can’t decide whether to tag him or let him grow another week?


He'll be a lot fatter if you let him grow til late antlerless 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Saw 3 about this size, all within 20 yards. One bigger... He didn't come in unfortunately.






















Sent from my Droid


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> BIG mature button at 11 yards. He’s very wary. Been targeting this fellow since birth and now he’s come out of hiding. My heart’s racing!!
> View attachment 450491
> But can’t decide whether to tag him or let him grow another week?


I try to target my buttons in late season to let them fill out and really express their full potential. But hey if your content shooting him before he peaks, go for it! Good luck shoot straight.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Steve said:


> Decided to put my glasses in their case and not put them on until I got settled in so they wouldn't fog. The whole case must have fallen out of my pocket. ****!


Oh no!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Up in climbers since 7:15, Montcalm, where we had 8 different bucks flogging doe yesterday. Two lonesome fawn between my son and I.
Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I woke up feeling like crap and it was pouring out so I went back to bed. My Dad went out and has had a steady parade of deer since daylight. No shooters yet, but good movement. Guess I should have went out...

I’ll be out this afternoon!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Turned out that lone doe was a button buck. Now, you gotta realize, I had been holding some gas for awhile for scent control purposes. I was about to spank dat rack, when it accidentally slipped out. I noticed the BB stifle a laugh and I had to let down for obvious reasons. Good decision @Trap Star @November Sunrise ?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

He’s closed the gap to 3 yards. I believe he has a death wish.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just a nicer buck run a doe at me and scare off the BB. Then they turned and ran back to where they came from.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> I try to target my buttons in late season to let them fill out and really express their full potential. But hey if your content shooting him before he peaks, go for it! Good luck shoot straight.


Afraid the neighbor will have shot him by then


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> BIG mature button at 11 yards. He’s very wary. Been targeting this fellow since birth and now he’s come out of hiding. My heart’s racing!!
> View attachment 450491
> But can’t decide whether to tag him or let him grow another week?


Trap star has no problem killing them


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Whack all those button bucks and make some poker chips out the racks
I'm stuck in the shop, but will be out this afternoon.
Good luck out there!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just had a button buck pass by eating acorns.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> He’s closed the gap to 3 yards. I believe he has a death wish.
> View attachment 450501


Definitely suicidal


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> Afraid the neighbor will have shot him by then


Hey trust me I worry about that too. It’s so frustrating, I see a really nice BB in October or November and think man in another month or so he’s gonna be a stud and let him walk, then half hour later get a text from the neighbor BBD! Sucks but I stopped worrying about the other side of the fence.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> BIG mature button at 11 yards. He’s very wary. Been targeting this fellow since birth and now he’s come out of hiding. My heart’s racing!!
> View attachment 450491
> But can’t decide whether to tag him or let him grow another week?



Wish I could ‘Like’ more than once.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good movement this morning but only young bucks. May need the umbrella this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

10 am. May the midday movement momentum motivate MS members!!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

3 does one yote


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Grandriverrat said:


> Trap star has no problem killing them


AINT YOU EVER HAD NO BUTTON BUCK AND DUMPLINS BEFORE?


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Skibum said:


> Good movement this morning but only young bucks. May need the umbrella this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





Skibum said:


> Good movement this morning but only young bucks. May need the umbrella this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same here. Only 2 bucks seen have both been tiny with 4-5 inch pencil thin spikes for antlers


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> 10 am. May the midday movement momentum motivate MS members!!


I'm just glad it warmed up compared to yesterday AM. Really has them on their feet today!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fantastic morning so far. Passed up my biggest buck to date (115” or so) and have seen 3 other bucks and a handful of does. Just had a nice one rollin through the thickets.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

At 920 I stood up to stretch. My boy was playing on his phone. Out of nowhere a doe and yearling came trotting along with a decent buck on their tail. I whispered to him there's a buck! He didn't hear me. As they entered the shooting lanes I pulled his phone from his hand and lifted the bow for him in the right direction. He saw and took over. Immediately as the shoulder was open I saw the knock disappear in the crease!!! He spun and ran about 60, tipped over and stood back up. He took 2 steps and laid next to a tree. It has not moved that we can see since but we cannot see his head. My only concern is that he was quartered on more than optimum but we are staying. One good thing is he's like 40 yards from the road lol.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

November Sunrise said:


> BIG mature button at 11 yards. He’s very wary. Been targeting this fellow since birth and now he’s come out of hiding. My heart’s racing!!
> View attachment 450491
> But can’t decide whether to tag him or let him grow another week?


If you don't put the smackdown on him the neighbor might get him. Shoot!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> He’s closed the gap to 3 yards. I believe he has a death wish.
> View attachment 450501


I like to spit Red Man on them when they do that. Gets them used to my scent.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Shot at a doe under that pine tree. Hoping she's down. Seen 4 does. 2 fawns and a small 6 pt.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Seen 30 deer last night including 4 bucks. Deer were in every direction. 3 of us this morning haven’t seen squat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

Apple skoal here. They seem to be attracted to the natural scent. Peaches are out of season


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nothing this morning.... surprised. Sitting all day dandy on cam yesterday mid day and another buck in evening. Hopefully the long sit will pay off


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


> I like to spit Red Man on them when they do that. Gets them used to my scent.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Skoal work pretty good as well.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

RMH said:


> I like to spit Red Man on them when they do that. Gets them used to my scent.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was going to toss peanut M&M’s at him but unfortunately I’d just finished the last bag about 5 minutes before he showed up


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

If you are a cup half full guy it is the only time in over 60 years of hunting where he killed two bucks in one day!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

83mulligan said:


> Awesome morning! About 9 a.m. deer started coming back to a bedding area I was hunting. Saw several bucks bumping does around and a really, really nice 10 pt. that followed a doe thru my shooting lane at 30 yards. I took my shot and he wheeled. I got him low in the crease. I'm hoping I got heart, but did find two white hairs at the impact site. Quite a bit of bright red blood. Praying its not just brisket.


Angle of arrow path is either your friend , or enemy.
Hoping it is your friend in this case.
There is a small artery in the brisket. Not a target , but once was a matter of luck for me ...


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

He was dead where we saw him lay down.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

83mulligan said:


> Awesome morning! About 9 a.m. deer started coming back to a bedding area I was hunting. Saw several bucks bumping does around and a really, really nice 10 pt. that followed a doe thru my shooting lane at 30 yards. I took my shot and he wheeled. I got him low in the crease. I'm hoping I got heart, but did find two white hairs at the impact site. Quite a bit of bright red blood. Praying its not just brisket.



Good Luck Man! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw 4 bucks and 3 doe this morning. Passed up all the bucks including two small 2.5s


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

on my way to the store I see a little suv thing parked on the side of the road by state land with no one in it and about 100 yards away 3 albino deer bedded down.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Waif said:


> Angle of arrow path is either your friend , or enemy.
> Hoping it is your friend in this case.
> There is a small artery in the brisket. Not a target , but once was a matter of luck for me ...


Wasn't steep. My stand was only 14 ft. and he was uphill prolly 5 ft.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Groundsize said:


> Saw 4 bucks and 3 doe this morning. Passed up all the bucks including two small 2.5s


What are you doin , hunting in the nursery still? Get out of there and go get after a big one!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 450611


Nice .......now go dig that booger out.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Waif said:


> What are you doin , hunting in the nursery still? Get out of there and go get after a big one!


Little baby bucks! Gotta be by the corn....


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Groundsize said:


> Little baby bucks! Gotta be by the corn....


That's what I said. The big ones have taken the cornfields over to bed, feed and breed. They kicked all the dork bucks out.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

My nephew’s morning groceries


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> My nephew’s morning groceries


Did you tell him "thumbs up" is the theme for the year? Or did that just happen naturally? 

What a day! Congrats!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> My nephew’s morning groceries


Good shooting Tyler


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good morning sit. Seen chasing right at daybreak but no idea what was chasing what, a little dark yet. A spike and 3point decided to push and shove each other right in front of me till they saw a doe headed for the bedding area to the east. Once they were gone I could move again and peeked behind me to see 5 does headed right up the 2 track next to me. Wife said last night quit dicking around and shoot something I want venison in the freezer. Front doe was plenty big so turned for the shot in my shooting lane. I saw her angling right to my shooting lane then stop dead in her tracks 15 feet short. Sure enough spike and 3point are coming at fast run. You guessed it no tenderloin for me. They pretty much ran the does in circles for a half hour then disappeared south. 
Probably won't hunt this evening. Company coming soon, unless I sneak out and disappear for 3 hours.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Carpmaster said:


> He was dead where we saw him lay down.
> View attachment 450609


Beautiful buck and really nice picture. Congrats to you and your son on a great hunt!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Had the best time with the wife out today. Had a 6point out of range after I shot the doe. It was an eventful morning.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

finahol said:


> Apple skoal here. They seem to be attracted to the natural scent. Peaches are out of season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


Grizzly mint... Mint is a naturally occurring herb and the backer is 110 % merican!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

ckosal said:


> Finally got the Hallpass from the work boss and home boss. Truck packed. Heading north at noon. Will be in stand by 3. Fingers crossed. Quick question... enough chasing going out on there to go deep woods or should i stick with a kill plot? Both on my east line. One in relatively deep and over an intersection of a trail. The kill plot is small maybe 20 yards by 30 yards. And on the same trail just about 1000 yards to the south. Less cover and a mix of mostly rye but some brassica/clover.
> 
> What do you think? I am leaning deeper woods? Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Laughing. I can only imagine after discovering the first one was a Bb....you walking up to the second to find the twig and berries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Since we're on a bb theme. My little brother was 12 and bow hunting for the first time, that was the age back then. He had 2 deer come out, shot at the first one and thought he missed (pass through) got another arrow and shot the second one. Both buttons. 
I literally threw one over my shoulder and carried the other under my arm to gut them up by the road. 

He earned the name Flinger that night.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

My buddy shot this one this morning .... After I watched my arrow fly just in front of him....misjudged the shot ! But good for him. A bad miss couldn't have worked out any better got the thrill of pulling back on one. Got to drag a deer and didn't have to gut it or process it lol think I'll miss more often!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

kaler9969 said:


> Check out this guy. Haven’t actually seen him yet...
> View attachment 450551


Hey now, wait a minute—that’s a SPIKE, not a BUTTON. That’s WAAAAY past being mature by the standards those BB killers are talking. He’s probably a good 9-11 months older.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thinking about going back out in SW Saginaw but the skies just opened up. Wish I had put up a pop-up somewhere. Going to take a hard look at the radar and figure out a plan. Pulled a card on the way out this morning and saw 3 or 4 very motivating reasons to get back out.


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Doing another late morning to dark sit waiting on the 40% of rain to turn into 100% chance lol.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 450617
> View attachment 450619


Big Booger!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

RMH said:


> Big Booger!!
> View attachment 450677
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thumb traveling incognito today.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back in the saddle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's a beautiful 8pt that I passed at 11am. He'll be a brute next year...if he makes it.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Headed back out in Monroe. Think I'll go scare some more deer to my friends lol good luck everybody


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Waiting for bull Winkle.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Steve said:


> Waiting for bull Winkle.
> View attachment 450681
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good luck!!!!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down at 2:45, Saginaw County. First sit in a little over a week. Can’t say how pumped I am to be back here with the rut full swing. I have my cell cam over a scrape line and I have a nice buck visiting it multiple times a day. I’m sitting about 50 yards from it. The rain sucks but being out here trumps it any day. 

Good luck everyone



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

lots of blood. he made it to the river. crossed. Tracked him about 125 yards. Deciding on next move.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Will be up my tree shortly!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

First sit of year for this stand. Wind is quickly making me question myself. The wsw is nnw. 10 minutes and may move. Transition between bedding and hardwoods leavening up to alfalfa


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dish, that is a pretty big buck you passed on. I'd like too what your planning on shooting!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

83mulligan said:


> lots of blood. he made it to the river. crossed. Tracked him about 125 yards. Deciding on next move.


Wait for at least a couple hours is my suggestion.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just hung a new stand. Lots of rubs and scrapes in this area..I wish the wind would back off!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Here's a beautiful 8pt that I passed at 11am. He'll be a brute next year...if he makes it.


Beautiful is right, excellent footage. 
Hunting my ridge stand between bedding and my food plot. Good luck all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Carpmaster said:


> He was dead where we saw him lay down.
> View attachment 450609


Well done! Congrats


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> Did you tell him "thumbs up" is the theme for the year? Or did that just happen naturally?
> 
> What a day! Congrats!


He gets it from his dad and uncles...always been big on the thumbs up in deer and fish pics!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 450617
> View attachment 450619


Congrats!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Hunted this morning. Right at first light one comes crashing in. Oh yeah the chase is on. Well, that was it for the morning. Nothing else. Two fresh scrapes on the walk back to the house. My boys will be out this evening while I am at work. Congrats to those who connected today. Dog tracking calls are coming in at a healthy rate, things are kicking off everywhere it seems.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Checking in from gratiot co. State land. 3 smaller bucks and 2 does last night. Come on 2.5 year old!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Three of us out for the afternoon.
Good day to be in da woods.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 450689
> Three of us out for the afternoon.
> Good day to be in da woods.


What kind of camo is the 3rd guy wearing? I am going to buy some immediately!!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Walleyze247 said:


> Dish, that is a pretty big buck you passed on. I'd like too what your planning on shooting!


The one that I passed last year is still living here. Also one more that I know about. It's those two or one of equal or greater value, lol. Stepson has the green light on anything.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Up for the first sit of the year in the stand I have been saving. Saw two cross the trail whle still hinting im at 2.30. Nothing this morning, but nice night! Good luck all. 
<----<<<


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

locked and loaded


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

RMH said:


> Big Booger!!
> View attachment 450677
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


At least you picked a winner.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

buktruk said:


> What kind of camo is the 3rd guy wearing? I am going to buy some immediately!!


Exactly best I have ever seen.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

You would be astounded at the price. 
Military secret testing. 
Probably shouldn’t have posted this pic



buktruk said:


> What kind of camo is the 3rd guy wearing? I am going to buy some immediately!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

83mulligan said:


> Awesome morning! About 9 a.m. deer started coming back to a bedding area I was hunting. Saw several bucks bumping does around and a really, really nice 10 pt. that followed a doe thru my shooting lane at 30 yards. I took my shot and he wheeled. I got him low in the crease. I'm hoping I got heart, but did find two white hairs at the impact site. Quite a bit of bright red blood. Praying its not just brisket.


Good luck. I've had the same shot result 3 times and every one went less than 50 yards. The first I waited til morning to track the rest were morning or earlier in the afternoon with plenty of time to wait b4 tracking. I hope to see a picture of the 10pt in one of the pages I've yet to read.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Checking in from genesee county just got out of work and settled in..light rain

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

On and off rain here in northern Kent. Decided on the pop-up.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Take me to shore Captain, I think I'm gonna be seasick lol


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

dinoday said:


> Take me to shore Captain, I think I'm gonna be seasick lol


Rock n rollin up here pretty good too steady 16mph wind out of the west.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Going to be aggressive with the grunt and antlers tonight. I put out some rutting buck testosterone by conquest.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Your not in Kansas anymore Toto... He don’t have a very good chance of making it...
> No deer is safe in Michigan....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





johnhunter247 said:


> Your doing a great job Dish. That’s how you get good deer to hunt is by doing what dish is doing. You can’t kill what isn’t there and they will never be there if they never get any age on them. Let them grow. It’s just as exciting to watch the deer as it is killing them. Maybe more exciting. You get to witness some awesome stuff and learn by watching and letting them do there thing naturally. Great job dish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you still live in Michigan or Iowa ?? 
Not everyone has the land that Dish does obviously...... 
Very rare I'll even see a deer of the stature he lets walk on a regular basis ! Or some guys on here as well. 
Happy as hell for them that they have that land and can watch those deer grow and let them walk !!! 
Just as you should be for the "average Joe" that's out too kill "a" animal...

I let two 6 points go yesterday but if it's December 25th or so and I need one more deer and a doe doesn't present a shot and either one of them do, WELL guess what they won't be so lucky !!! 

Go back to Iowa and preach there or to a qdm meeting or something !


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We had some excitement on the way in this morning. We hunted about a half mile back, got about 200 yds from the back door and spotted two nice 8 pt bucks in the weed field. Almost got a shot on one, just couldn't see enough of his body through the grass. Michael was excited, I sent him back to an opening I thought they might pass. He saw one slip through but couldn't get a shot

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got settled in just before the snow started coming down. A little bit breezy but feels like a good night.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> Hate to move this late but had to. Didn't wanna blow up an unhunted stand by bad wind swirl. Back where I connected on opening day. Wind is steady at least


Excellent decision few make!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Carpmaster said:


> He was dead where we saw him lay down.
> View attachment 450609


Awesome, congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Fool'em said:


> New public land creek crossing set for the evening here in Michigan’s great southwest
> View attachment 450735


You been seeing Mitch hunting at all? Your in world record country!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 450617
> View attachment 450619


Congrats, nice doe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> My nephew’s morning groceries


That's awesome, congrats to the nephew!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Chisej said:


> Had the best time with the wife out today. Had a 6point out of range after I shot the doe. It was an eventful morning.
> View attachment 450637


Congrats on the doe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Fool'em said:


> New public land creek crossing set for the evening here in Michigan’s great southwest
> View attachment 450735


You been seeing Mitch hunting at all? Your in world record country!


snortwheeze said:


> Do you still live in Michigan or Iowa ??
> Not everyone has the land that Dish does obviously......
> Very rare I'll even see a deer of the stature he lets walk on a regular basis ! Or some guys on here as well.
> Happy as hell for them that they have that land and can watch those deer grow and let them walk !!!
> ...


it has to start somewhere! Only takes a few years! The majority are sick of shooting milk crate racks. Bigger bucks I pass are great for ounand likewise for the next! Just imagine if hunting bucks in Michigan was just like hunting bucks in Ohio. Man I bet you’d be happy! Go get em Sir!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> Do you still live in Michigan or Iowa ??
> Not everyone has the land that Dish does obviously......
> Very rare I'll even see a deer of the stature he lets walk on a regular basis ! Or some guys on here as well.
> Happy as hell for them that they have that land and can watch those deer grow and let them walk !!!
> ...


I’m here in Michigan hunting state land. Doesn’t matter where you are. The land you hunt is only going to be as good as you let it be no matter where you hunt. Anyone can kill what ever they want. But everyone likes to hunt/see nice bucks. Only one way to get the property you or anyone else hunts to that level. By eating tag soup and letting them grow. You have your opinions and I have mine. You can say what ever you want on an open forum and so will I! From what you said you would like to have deer like that to hunt but on December 25th it’s meat in the freezer. So which is more important to you quality hunting or meat in the freezer? To each his own but for me I will throw all the tags I buy for the rest of my life away before I shoot a young deer wether I’m hunting Michigan, Iowa or anywhere else. By the way it has zero to do with qdm. Your statement to me would be like me telling you to take your butcher style of hunting somewhere else. It would be quite a terrible thing to say right? No worries I have thick skin. But anyone who hunts would love to kill good deer consistently and age is the only way to get there. You can take the worst property and make it decent by letting them grow. No property becomes successful without letting them grow. I don’t care where you hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Kalkaska country hunting the







oaks..


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Wind is whipping and I’m totally exposed to it. Thankful for the wool hat and neck gaiter I carry in my pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Got him!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Couple animals are cooperating


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

DANDY!!!!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

buktruk said:


> What kind of camo is the 3rd guy wearing? I am going to buy some immediately!!


Good luck seeing it on the rack..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!!! Congrats


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Way to hang in there. Congrats on a very nice Michigan whitetail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

snortwheeze said:


> Do you still live in Michigan or Iowa
> Go back to Iowa and preach there or to a qdm meeting or something !


Totally uncalled for, yes some have property where passing damn nice bucks for age and maturity is possible. I think all some members here are trying to do is show what it takes( and the bucks they are letting walk) for the opportunity at them down the road. Kill what you want, I don't care, but don't say it isn't possible where you hunt


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

On and off snow here. Quiet so far.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Passed this pretty 2.5 yr old 8 up about an hour ago. 18 yds! Only deer seen so far. Snowing/raining/sleeting in Arenac county...













Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

So I just drilled that last buck I posted!!! Watched him drop. 30 yd shot. I’m pretty sure he’s 7.5 years old not a great rack but a hell of a trophy for Michigan. Have a buck circling him(he fell in some blow downs/grass so I can’t see him). He’s on the edge of a sanctuary and I have deer everywhere. Pics later(unless he got up an ran away while I typed this lol)


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

My first official lifts post with my new phone. To bad I don’t have anything to say but one gray squirrel and a couple birds. Buddy texted me saying he had a huge 10pt sneak up behind him. 16 yards but no shot. Said close to 20” wide with 10”+ G2s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> So I just drilled that last buck I posted!!! Watched him drop. 30 yd shot. I’m pretty sure he’s 7.5 years old not a great rack but a hell of a trophy for Michigan. Have a buck circling him(he fell in some blow downs/grass so I can’t see him). He’s on the edge of a sanctuary and I have deer everywhere. Pics later(unless he got up an ran away while I typed this lol)


Congrats! With everything you put into it your in the same boat as ogb in my book. Well deserved! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!


Sweet!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I seeing that right? Did his right brow grow sideways or is it broken? When you zoom in it looks like it’s touching his ear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> So I just drilled that last buck I posted!!! Watched him drop. 30 yd shot. I’m pretty sure he’s 7.5 years old not a great rack but a hell of a trophy for Michigan.


EEEEYESSSS!

:banana-dance:


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, always nice to find em before dark!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero deer so far and now I just dropped my pop out of the stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS !


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> Congrats! With everything you put into it your in the same boat as ogb in my book. Well deserved! Congrats!
> 
> Thanks John!! Passion of love!!
> 
> ...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLionsFan said:


> Zero deer so far and now I just dropped my pop out of the stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there I think your opportunity is coming. It only takes a split second for it to happen and usually just when you think it won’t. But be ready because usually that split second is all you get! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> Here's a beautiful 8pt that I passed at 11am. He'll be a brute next year...if he makes it.


Dang... that’s a tough pass in my book...got the shakes just watching!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoot! Deer it is.


----------



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

NE Ingham. 3 small and 10 baldies so far. Mama's haven't kicked off the little ones yet. Oh, thick tall 6pt just came out and hit a scrape, gotta go


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Mrs. Flight is shaking pretty good, had a pretty good doe in on us but it was just a little to far out for her, we had a little four point just before that, I made her stand and get ready but she elected to pass him.....so that way my neighbor to the west has a deer to shoot opening day. Her release fell apart and it had to put it back together in a hurry. 
We don’t hunt much together because I’m always with young flight, I have really enjoyed these two hunts with the wife !
Flight


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

83mulligan said:


> Got him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful buck! Congrats. Let us know the details on the hit once you do the autopsy. Awesome!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Always on Facebook!
Flight


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Lots of blood today. Congratulations to everyone who filled a tag out there! Pretty work boys & girls! Pushed way back in & I believe I've found a doe honey hole. Had a steady stream of them coming from their bedroom from 4:30 till dark. 1 spike chasing & a better one (guessing 3 yr old) cruising through there with his head down. Left the climber at the base of that tree. PB&J's all packed for the duration tomorrow. Planning an all day sit, hopefully the plan doesn't work out & I have to climb down & get to dragging!
> PS: Quit worrying about what everyone else is shooting or should be shooting.
> PSS: You do you & I'll do me.
> Wait that doesn't sound right...


Norm I hope your plans of sitting all day end with a bloody shaft and a horney big boy at the end of the blood splattered route in which he decides to take on his departure from your encounter.....


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats Steve. One hell of a buck bud. I don’t have your new number saved in my phone. When you get a minute shoot me a text so I can get your number. 

To everyone else that were successful today congrats!!


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Steve said:


> Decided to put my glasses in their case and not put them on until I got settled in so they wouldn't fog. The whole case must have fallen out of my pocket. ****!


I know that feeling! Last season opening day of gun had a mile walk back to my stand...got almost to the stand and reached up to adjust my glasses and they were gone!!! That day was a bit blurry smh never did find them.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Shot an eater tonight at 5:56. Just got home and cleaned up an hour ago. For a dbl lung hit and a 35 yard death it sure was a fiasco getting that doe home. Glad to get the first one under my belt with the new bow finally.congrats to all on the kills today


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a fun hunt! 25 yard shot. Double lung ran about 40 yards and expired. Came by chasing a doe grunting the entire way.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 450849
> View attachment 450851
> 
> again not the biggest rack but 100% at least 7.5 years old!!! #238.


He's a Beaut!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 450907


Congrats to the young man!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 450907


Way to go Jr Heath!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 450849
> View attachment 450851
> 
> again not the biggest rack but 100% at least 7.5 years old!!! #238.


Nice buck Randy! That’s really cool. Congrats again!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Lots of blood today. Congratulations to everyone who filled a tag out there! Pretty work boys & girls! Pushed way back in & I believe I've found a doe honey hole. Had a steady stream of them coming from their bedroom from 4:30 till dark. 1 spike chasing & a better one (guessing 3 yr old) cruising through there with his head down. Left the climber at the base of that tree. PB&J's all packed for the duration tomorrow. Planning an all day sit, hopefully the plan doesn't work out & I have to climb down & get to dragging!
> PS: Quit worrying about what everyone else is shooting or should be shooting.
> PSS: You do you & I'll do me.
> Wait that doesn't sound right...


That’s right Norm! You do you and quit worrying about who everyone else is doing or should be doing! Good luck buddy!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Macs13 said:


> To the guys using climbers... Do you pack a little folding saw to get higher up the trees?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 450849
> View attachment 450851
> 
> again not the biggest rack but 100% at least 7.5 years old!!! #238.


Awesome Randy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 450907


Really nice buck congrats to buktruk jr I’m assuming? Very nice.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

WTH! It’s been over an hour since anyone has posted- hopefully everyone is out tracking. Hoping to get out tonight but right now I’m working on bathroom re-model and getting ready for Ohio Hunt this Friday.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoytman5 said:


> WTH! It’s been over an hour since anyone has posted- hopefully everyone is out tracking. Hoping to get out tonight but right now I’m working on bathroom re-model and getting ready for Ohio Hunt this Friday.


Yesterday's news....


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> WTH! It’s been over an hour since anyone has posted- hopefully everyone is out tracking. Hoping to get out tonight but right now I’m working on bathroom re-model and getting ready for Ohio Hunt this Friday.


LOL- just realized it’s because this is yesterday’s thread! Meanwhile todays thread is blowing up! I need to quit living in the past....


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Hoytman5 said:


> LOL- just realized it’s because this is yesterday’s thread! Meanwhile todays thread is blowing up! I need to quit living in the past....


Last year I started one but I put the date as November but it was still October. Guys thought they missed the rut!!! LOL


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jstfish48162 said:


> Not allowed to on public land unfortunately unless limbs are dead


If I break them with my hands first are they then considered dead? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

d_rek said:


> If I break them with my hands first are they then considered dead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Technically yes lol


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

U of M Fan said:


> Last year I started one but I put the date as November but it was still October. Guys thought they missed the rut!!! LOL


Not funny Craig! I remember sprinting to a calendar screaming NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Carpmaster said:


> He was dead where we saw him lay down.
> View attachment 450609


It ain't as tender as a button buck, but I'll do in a pinch!! 

Congrats to you and your boy, that's awesome!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

